
NSFW JavaScript – Detect Inappropriate Things in Browser - GantMan
https://nsfwjs.com/
======
GantMan
More information about this can be found in my the accompanying blog.

[https://shift.infinite.red/avoid-nightmares-nsfw-js-
ab7b1769...](https://shift.infinite.red/avoid-nightmares-nsfw-js-ab7b176978b1)

~~~
GantMan
Also, 100% open source

JS:
[https://github.com/infinitered/nsfwjs](https://github.com/infinitered/nsfwjs)
MODEL:
[https://github.com/gantman/nsfw_model](https://github.com/gantman/nsfw_model)

